# Canon EOS 7D?



## RacingLine (Aug 18, 2011)

I am currently using an EOS 450D but am wanting to upgrade as I feel I have outgrown this body. I mainly shoot motorsport events and am seriously considering replacing with the EOS 7D as this looks perfect for my needs. I am open to any suggestions and advice that you all may have to help me with this.


----------



## Overread (Aug 18, 2011)

What lenses do you have?


----------



## RacingLine (Aug 19, 2011)

I mainly use my 70-200mm f4 L USM for the motorsport


----------



## DoubleShutterJason (Aug 22, 2011)

RaceLine?!?
What kind of racing are you shooting?
I got a 7D for my wife & the bench my MarkII after the money shoots for weddings.  7D is super fast & great quality.  What are you shooting with now?


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 22, 2011)

RacingLine said:


> I am currently using an *EOS 450D*


 


RacingLine said:


> I mainly use my *70-200mm f4 L*





DoubleShutterJason said:


> What are you shooting with now?


 
.


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a 7D and I've been really happy with it. I bought it originally for weddings, and I do still use it for them as a secondary camera along with my 5D Mark II. I've shot a couple of college football games with the 7D and it's worked well. It's high speed shooting is awesome for sports. I bought the 2x lens extender for the 70-200. It worked well for the extra zoom...although I did notice a small difference in sharpness.  I suppose whenever you put any extra glass there you are going to notice that. I didn't play around with it that much though, so the 2X extender may be better at different apertures.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 22, 2011)

I went from a 450D to a 7D and totally loved it.  Great camera, specially if you are shooting sports.  I have since also bought a 5D2 which I use for concerts, although the 7D still gets some mileage when shooting from the soundboard further back where the crop factor comes in handy.

It's a really nice upgrade, no hesitation needed.


----------



## Overread (Aug 22, 2011)

Like Twinky I also recently made the upgrade, though an even bigger jump from me on the 400D all the way to the 7D and certainly for action based photography its a fantastic move. The camera is bigger, but not too bad, and whilst many of its functions can seem complex at first its really mostly a  case of reading through the manual a few times and finding where all the normal functions are in the slightly new interface. After that many of the new bells and whistle addons can be disabled if you shoot in RAW mode. The AF is also a different beast, more complex than before, but allowing for much finer control over its function and much of this, again, you can pick up fairly quickly with regular use.


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Aug 23, 2011)

I went from a Rebel XT to the 7D LOL....now that was a BIG jump! 

I would also highly recommend the hand grip too. It holds an extra battery and you can put a small strap on the side for your hand to go it. I don't run my camera without it.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Aug 23, 2011)

I went from a Rebel XS to a 7D then added a 5Dc then sold the 5Dc for a 5DII.

You will not regret the upgrade.  7D is stellar.


----------



## RacingLine (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks for all the great responses. Well I took the plunge and went for the 7D and went to a drifting event at the weekend and must say that I am extremely pleased that I went for it. I love the bigger size and weight of the camera, it just feels better. And the speed, wow  the shots that I got this weekend are the best I have ever taken and I an so pleased I did the upgrade 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Bronny (Sep 24, 2011)

You will be pleased with the 7d. I went from a 350d to the 7d. Had contemplated the 60. The only regret was when I wrote the cheque out but that was forgotten as soon as I picked the camera up after paying for it.


----------

